# Preview WFRP4's Career List! Plus The Apothecary!



## Kite474 (Jul 5, 2018)

Darn, no Ratcatcher. I guess Ill just have to figure out to get the greatest weapon in the history of Warhammer via other means

Edit: I stand corrected. All hail the great hound of doom!


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jul 5, 2018)

Kite474 said:


> Darn, no Ratcatcher. I guess Ill just have to figure out to get the greatest weapon in the history of Warhammer via other means



There is a Rat Catcher.


----------



## Doctor Futurity (Jul 5, 2018)

Preordered this on Cubicle 7, can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Jiggawatts (Jul 5, 2018)

Looking good, I've never played a Warhammer RPG before (despite knowing a decent amount about the setting), this will be my on ramp for WFRP. Cant decide between a High Elf Wizard or a Human Warrior Priest of Sigmar for my first character.


----------



## Zarithar (Jul 5, 2018)

I was going to say... no Rat Catcher would have been a deal-breaker for me! I'm liking the way this is shaping up and hearkening back to old school WFRP. Aside from D&D, this has always been my favorite system.


----------



## heptat (Jul 6, 2018)

Do we know how exactly the Brass->Silver->Gold path works? Anyway, this looks pretty cool!


----------



## The White Sorcerer (Jul 6, 2018)

Jiggawatts said:


> Cant decide between a High Elf Wizard or a Human Warrior Priest of Sigmar for my first character.



Hang on, "decide?" One doesn't _decide_ what their character is in WFRP, one _ROLLS_ for it!


----------



## TwoSix (Jul 6, 2018)

I just preordered this game, because any game where you can play a Stevedore is automatically on my list.


----------



## Laurefindel (Jul 6, 2018)

The White Sorcerer said:


> Hang on, "decide?" One doesn't _decide_ what their character is in WFRP, one _ROLLS_ for it!




Interestingly, there are 8 classes of 8 careers each. Roll d8 (d88?), or roll d10 with 9-10 as "choose one"? This intrigues me.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 6, 2018)

heptat said:


> Do we know how exactly the Brass->Silver->Gold path works?




Don't think so.


----------



## Ghal Maraz (Jul 6, 2018)

Roll a d8, and then another d8? I guess?

The Brass, Silver, Gold path is the (ascending) social status of the character.


----------



## ilsundal (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks very promising. I particularly like the flexibility between levels, careers and classes. Well done, Cubicle7!


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 8, 2018)

Jiggawatts said:


> Looking good, I've never played a Warhammer RPG before (despite knowing a decent amount about the setting), this will be my on ramp for WFRP. Cant decide between a High Elf Wizard or a Human Warrior Priest of Sigmar for my first character.




Well... it's traditional that you don't *chose* your career.  You may have dreams of being a warrior priest of sigmar, but you're a ratcatcher!  

P.S. Ratcatchers are awesome.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 8, 2018)

heptat said:


> Do we know how exactly the Brass->Silver->Gold path works? Anyway, this looks pretty cool!




I would say it has to do with the character path, look at the STAT BLOCK, the colors.  Would not be surprised to find you have to spend points in those abilities to move on to get to the career you are looking at.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 11, 2018)

Ancalagon said:


> Well... it's traditional that you don't *chose* your career.  You may have dreams of being a warrior priest of sigmar, but you're a ratcatcher!
> 
> P.S. Ratcatchers are awesome.



Traditionally, you chose your class (old school: Academic, Rogue, Ranger, Warrior) and then rolled for your actual career. You could also, within reason, switch to another career in the same class for one or two advances' worth of XP.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 12, 2018)

Staffan said:


> Traditionally, you chose your class (old school: Academic, Rogue, Ranger, Warrior) and then rolled for your actual career. You could also, within reason, switch to another career in the same class for one or two advances' worth of XP.




I think that was in 1e.  In 2e you rolled twice, picked once.  There was no "class" like this (that I can remember).  This method was re-introduced in the career compendium - a book with... issues.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 12, 2018)

Ancalagon said:


> I think that was in 1e.  In 2e you rolled twice, picked once.  There was no "class" like this (that I can remember).  This method was re-introduced in the career compendium - a book with... issues.




Yeah, but we were talking about the _traditional_ way of doing it, not that new-fangled Green Ronin stuff.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 12, 2018)

Staffan said:


> Yeah, but we were talking about the _traditional_ way of doing it, not that new-fangled Green Ronin stuff.




That's 2 editions ago 

... we're getting old


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 12, 2018)

Counterpoint: Ratcatchers are really just conveyance vehicles for the awesomeness that is the Small but Vicious Dog.

But really, Ratcatchers are awesome, too; all those gloriously scuzzy beginning classes are what makes Warhammer what it is. The people that just want to start off as Troll Slayers are missing it.



Ancalagon said:


> P.S. Ratcatchers are awesome.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 13, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Counterpoint: Ratcatchers are really just conveyance vehicles for the awesomeness that is the Small but Vicious Dog.
> 
> But really, Ratcatchers are awesome, too; all those gloriously scuzzy beginning classes are what makes Warhammer what it is. The people that just want to start off as Troll Slayers are missing it.




I remember a short-lived campaign where my dwarven ratcatcher was the party tracker (via the dog) *and* the party tank - once I got a shield and leather jack I was doing ok!


----------



## alex2020 (Jul 16, 2018)

Kite474 said:


> Darn, no Ratcatcher. I guess Ill just have to figure out to get the greatest weapon in the history of Warhammer via other means
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected. All hail the great hound of doom!




The Rat Catcher career path exists, under the Burghers group (look again)..


----------



## Derren (Jul 17, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Counterpoint: Ratcatchers are really just conveyance vehicles for the awesomeness that is the Small but Vicious Dog.
> 
> But really, Ratcatchers are awesome, too; all those gloriously scuzzy beginning classes are what makes Warhammer what it is. The people that just want to start off as Troll Slayers are missing it.




I really don't see why they have listed the Troll Slayer there as that certainly isn't a starting class.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 17, 2018)

Troll Slayer was available to start with way back in 1e Warhammer Fantasy RPG. Never did quite fit in with the rest of the classes, but there you have it. It didn't help that most of the folks I remember playing Troll Slayers never really paid much more than lip service to the whole "suicidal, doom-haunted" part.



Derren said:


> I really don't see why they have listed the Troll Slayer there as that certainly isn't a starting class.


----------



## Derren (Jul 17, 2018)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Troll Slayer was available to start with way back in 1e Warhammer Fantasy RPG. Never did quite fit in with the rest of the classes, but there you have it. It didn't help that most of the folks I remember playing Troll Slayers never really paid much more than lip service to the whole "suicidal, doom-haunted" part.




Whats next? People starting as Swordmasters? Chosen?
I liked 2E more in this regard where you had to earn the good classes.


----------



## TwoSix (Jul 17, 2018)

Derren said:


> I really don't see why they have listed the Troll Slayer there as that certainly isn't a starting class.



I don't know much about Warhammer, but is there evidence in the preview that those are _starting_ careers?  Isn't it quite possible that some of them have entrance requirements?


----------



## Derren (Jul 18, 2018)

TwoSix said:


> I don't know much about Warhammer, but is there evidence in the preview that those are _starting_ careers?  Isn't it quite possible that some of them have entrance requirements?




Thats how it worked in 2E, but in the preview there is no indication that some classes will be locked at the beginning. Instead they say that you get to choose from all the careers and removed any limits on how far you can advance in a single class making switching out optional.


----------



## TwoSix (Jul 18, 2018)

Checked around on Facebook, C7 said to think of the career paths more like 64 base careers and 192 advanced careers, they're just grouped together by similarity.  So it's quite possible that the base level Troll Slayer isn't all that.  

Again, I really know very little about the Warhammer setting, so I don't know exactly what the concerns are, but that kind of organic growth is right in my current wheelhouse.


----------



## Derren (Jul 19, 2018)

TwoSix said:


> Again, I really know very little about the Warhammer setting, so I don't know exactly what the concerns are, but that kind of organic growth is right in my current wheelhouse.




In Warhammer "Troll Slayer" is the name of Slayer who have killed a troll and thus need to seek stronger foes, not some soldier trained to kill trolls. 
So you see, they are hardly a starting class as killing a troll single handed is quite a feat few slayers manage (there are "higher" slayers like giant, dragon and finally demon slayer but they are very rare).

Managing to kill a troll is actually a bad thing for Slayers as their only goal in life is to die a good death in combat to wipe away his shame. The better the slayer is, the harder that goal becomes and the slayer that can defeat any foe is a very unlucky and miserable person (basically the character Gotrek in Warhammer lore).


----------

